# couple quick questions



## Potted420Grower (Feb 5, 2008)

Is a 11 watt 7500k Compact Fluorescent light enough for a 5 gallon corner?
Also are bettas good planted tank fish?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Depends on what plants you plan to grow. 

Bettas are great planted tank fish.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the same tank with an 11 watt and my plants grow very well. It does make a nice tank for a Betta.


----------



## Potted420Grower (Feb 5, 2008)

yea i was just thinking of a betta and 2-3 shrimp and a otocinclus catfish
i was thinking micro swords, java ferns, anubias, wisteria and rotala indica along with driftwood


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

hmm, rotala probably won't make it, it needs higher light levels if i remember correctly. the betta might eat the shrimp, also. sometimes bettas will tolerate the shrimp, but it's rare. also, otos need to be kept in small groups. they're very sensitive though, so i wouldn't add them for quite a while 'til the tank matures.


----------

